# Animierte Menüs und Buttons im DVD Menü



## renard (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Heute habe ich eine irre geile DVD gesehen, auf der ein animiertes Hintergrundvideo und "einfliegende", mit Soundeffekten hinterlegte Buttons waren.
Ich hab mir bisher in Encore 1.5 immer statische Menüs und Buttons gemacht. Encore importiert als Menü ja auch nur .psd-files.
Wie kann ich mir ein DVD Menü wie im obigen Fall machen? In einem anderen Programm als Encore?


----------



## meta_grafix (26. Juni 2007)

Moin,

die Ebenen aus Photoshop kannst Du z.B. in After Effects animieren in dann einbinden.

Gruß


----------



## renard (26. Juni 2007)

Ok, nehmen wir mal an, ich hab ein Photoshop File mit einem farbigen HIntergrund, darauf einen Button, den ich mir mit (+) usw. in ein Layer Set gelegt habe. Ich habe das als psd File abgespeichtert, mache mir AE auf, importiere alles als Komposition. Das Button Set wird in AE auseinandergesplittet, dh AE erkennt nicht, dass sie zusammengehoeren. Mache ich irgendetwas falsch?
Ausgegeben wird das ganz dann als Photoshop Sequenz, nehme ich an?

Danke nochmal!


----------



## meta_grafix (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,

das ganze Buttonset brauchst Du für die Animation nicht. Jetzt hast Du in AFX das Bild Deines DVD-Menüs, oder? Das ist der Endpunkt Deiner Animation, danach würde dann in Encore das 'wirkliche' Menü eingeblendet. Du arbeitest, beim Einblenden also 'rückwärts'.
Lege fest, wie lang die animation sein soll. Bewegen Dich an das Ende der Timeline und setze für alles was Du animieren willst einen Keyframe. Bewege Dich an den Anfang der Timeline und tu was Du willst. Wenn Du jetzt die Timeline renderst/abspielst landet sie am Ende genau bei dem Bild, das Deinem Menü in Encore entspricht. Beim 'Herausanimieren', z.B. beim Klick auf ein Menüpunkt in Encore, kannst Du die gleiche Animation rückwärts abspielen oder ganz was neues bauen.

Die fertige Animation renderst Du aus AFX gleich als MPEG oder unkomprimiert zum späteren Encoden mit einem Encoder Deiner Wahl. Diese kodierte Animation lädst Du dann in Encore und erzeugst ein neues Schnittfenster mit dieser Animation. Nach dem Firstplay gibst Du dann an, dass die Animation zum 'hereinanimieren' abgespielt werden soll, dann Dein Menü. Wird jetzt auf einen Menüpunkt geklickt, angeben, dass erst ggf. das 'herausanimieren' abgespielt wird. Das so als Vorschlag.

Gruß

PS: Natürlich kannst Du auch Sound in AFX einbinden.


----------



## renard (26. Juni 2007)

Ok, ich glaub, Du sprichst von etwas Anderem als ich. Du meinst einen animierten Menü-Vorspann-Film, oder? Der praktisch abspielt, bevor man zum klickbaren Hauptmenü mit Buttons kommt.
Was ich gemeint habe, ist, dass im Hauptmenü im Hintergrund ein Film abläuft oder eine Animation und glz. die einzelnen Menüpunkte animiert sind zb dass sie einfliegen oder sich erst gross, dann klein skalieren.


----------



## meta_grafix (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,

wenn die Menüs erst einfliegen dann können Sie ja nicht geklickt werden, das ist mein Bspl.
Skalieren sich die Menüs bei einem Mouseover oder wann?

Gruß

PS: Hintergrundanimation: Das Menü auswählen und rechts 'Bewegung' auswählen. Der Rest ist selbsprechend.


----------



## renard (26. Juni 2007)

Ich habe es jetzt so geloest, dass ich mein menu.psd File, dass die animierten Button Sets enthaelt, in eine Komposition in AE importiere. Dann bearbeite ich die Sets (dh ich skaliere sie, lasse sie einfliegen), rendere das ganze file in AE als menu_ae.avi raus.
Dann importiere ich das menu_ae.avi in Encore, setze es als first play mit der Endaktion menu.psd. 
Dh ich hab ein animiertes Menue mit "animierten" Buttons. Mit dieser Loesung bin ich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## meta_grafix (26. Juni 2007)

Moin,

ich bitte Dich, dass habe ich doch hier 





> das ganze Buttonset brauchst Du für die Animation nicht. Jetzt hast Du in AFX das Bild Deines DVD-Menüs, oder? Das ist der Endpunkt Deiner Animation, danach würde dann in Encore das 'wirkliche' Menü eingeblendet. Du arbeitest, beim Einblenden also 'rückwärts'.
> Lege fest, wie lang die animation sein soll. Bewegen Dich an das Ende der Timeline und setze für alles was Du animieren willst einen Keyframe. Bewege Dich an den Anfang der Timeline und tu was Du willst. Wenn Du jetzt die Timeline renderst/abspielst landet sie am Ende genau bei dem Bild, das Deinem Menü in Encore entspricht. Beim 'Herausanimieren', z.B. beim Klick auf ein Menüpunkt in Encore, kannst Du die gleiche Animation rückwärts abspielen oder ganz was neues bauen.
> 
> Die fertige Animation renderst Du aus AFX gleich als MPEG oder unkomprimiert zum späteren Encoden mit einem Encoder Deiner Wahl. Diese kodierte Animation lädst Du dann in Encore und erzeugst ein neues Schnittfenster mit dieser Animation. Nach dem Firstplay gibst Du dann an, dass die Animation zum 'hereinanimieren' abgespielt werden soll, dann Dein Menü. Wird jetzt auf einen Menüpunkt geklickt, angeben, dass erst ggf. das 'herausanimieren' abgespielt wird. Das so als Vorschlag.



beschrieben :-|

Gruß


----------

